# Access 2007 Export Large Report to Excel



## jdstein11 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am using Access 2007 to create a report that is meant to be viewed in Excel. I am using the following code:

DoCmd.OutputTo acOutputReport, "rpt_IncomeByPartner", acFormatXLS, vrtFileName

where "rpt_IncomeByPartner" is the name of the report and vrtFileName is the path and name of the Excel file. 

I am running into an issue when the report shows LOTS of data and receive an error that there are too many rows in my export; I thought that Excel 2007 had 1,000,000 rows, so this should work just fine. 

The only thing I can think of is that the OutputTo method uses Excel 2003 and earlier compatibility and, therefore, limits the number of records in the export to 65,536, the row limit of Excel 2003.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get around this? Thanks very much in advance.


----------

